# Dog ate my backpack



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Left some treats in my pack... my dog ate through the pocket and chewed up half my laptop in the process.

So I'm probably gonna get a pack that can carry a board, but I'm not sure why you would want vertical vs. horizontal carry options. I'd also like it to be useable as a backcountry sack as I have aspirations of moving that direction with my riding in the coming year or two, but I'm not sure how big I would need it to be. 20L? 30L? I don't want a huge pack as it will double as a school bag (if it has a laptop pad it would be perfect), so I'm just not sure where to go.

I've been looking at the Dakine Blade and Heli Pro models because they can carry both horizontal and vertical, but I'm not sure if I will ever need both.

Would horizontal carry be for riding snowmobiles and vertical for hiking?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Would horizontal carry be for riding snowmobiles and vertical for hiking?


yep. its nice to have the a-frame option for splitboards as skis too...

i'd get a 30l... 25 at least.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Even when hiking many people like the horizontal carry (because it makes less likely that you clip your heel with the tail of your board). Vertical carry preferred when it is windy and/or in confined spaces (trees - or for most people the parking lot...).


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> yep. its nice to have the a-frame option for splitboards as skis too...
> 
> i'd get a 30l... 25 at least.


Interesting. Every time I saw the A-frame option it never occurred to me that it could be used for a split... splitboard.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Left some treats in my pack... my dog ate through the pocket and chewed up half my laptop in the process.


LIAR!!! Oldest excuse in the book... You didn't do your homework so you blame it on the poor dog... you bastard...


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My dog ate my laundry room wall. Wanna trade dogs?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> yep. its nice to have the a-frame option for splitboards as skis too...
> 
> i'd get a 30l... 25 at least.


Definitely 30l if you are thinking bc use for hiking. A framing is the best way to carry your split imo. Least amount of wind resistance and very sturdy. Just remember to have a voile strap. 

I know most of the time I have to boot up something I am going right back to touring at the top. Like say Table Mountain at Baker. 

Most packs have side compression straps with fastex buckles. It is nice if they have big ski loops too but not necessary. I'd just make sure you have the former and if the pack meets all your other criteria call it good.

I would also try to get a pack with an insulated shoulder sleeve for hydration. Much easier to stay hydrated that way and they rarely freeze if the hose is insulated too.

Solid advice from shred.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the Dakine Blade fits all the criteria everyone has listed. I'll look in to it more.

Thanks people!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Also the Osprey Kode 32 seems like it has just about everything one might want.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

No way that handsome boy of yours could do such a thing!

I picked up the Dakine Women's Heli Pro this summer; obviously haven't used it yet. Vertical snowboard carry and diagonal ski carry. But it's only an 18l.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Hows the fit and finish? I'm just really interested in how it will fit with all my gear on.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I can say without a doubt that Osprey packs carry better than Dakine. Better contruction too. 

That said I have had some trouble with the profile on some of their bc packs over the years. Too much of a bubble for my tastes. Then again I still have an Osprey pack I use for hut trips and the like. 

I would look at the Kode first and see if it works for you.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Hows the fit and finish? I'm just really interested in how it will fit with all my gear on.


See that's where the 18l made sense for me, it seemed to fit my frame better. I'd think something larger would be too large. Heavy is fine but bulky not as much.

I've not geared up and tried it on yet, but if I soon do, I'll report back. Putting it on over civilian clothing it felt super comfortable.

The finish is solid. Beefy zippers, toggles, clasps, straps. Laptop sleeve, padded waist belt (the latter being more important to me), and other features. It seems well thought out and designed.

I've found most Dakine products to be solid but don't have experience with other brands or bc packs.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Its pretty easy to sew-on a straps or rig up some straps to carry a board for a short distance...hopefully you can split most of the time. Got dakine idk model...works fine for resort and slack but got rid of the jerry rigged Float18 and got a deal on a Float22...its tight for extra space (slack sized only) and plan to jerry rig for the shovel and probe to be external.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> I can say without a doubt that Osprey packs carry better than Dakine. Better contruction too.
> 
> That said I have had some trouble with thw profile on some of their bc packs over the years. Too much of a bibble for my tastes. Then again I still have an Osprey pack I use for hut trips and the like.
> 
> I would look at the Kode first and see if it works for you.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

You're better off with 2 bags, anything big enough for bc will be to big to carry daily for school.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> I can say without a doubt that Osprey packs carry better than Dakine. Better contruction too.
> .


this is a hell of a blanket statement that i have some issue with... 

in my experience Osprey packs have more bells and whistles, zippers and straps and buckles etc. - which in turn often makes them a little bit heavier than they need to be and also creates more spots for seams to blow, zips to fail, buckles to break.... 

Dakine packs may have been made sturdier 8-10 years ago then they are now, i really have no idea - but they have been known for a long time as bomber, no-frills packs with a snowboarding bent. they can also be heavier than other industry offerings (Black Diamond, Deuter, and other more high-end stuff like silo or mystery ranch) but its usually due to using a heavier and more durable fabric. many dakine packs carry their load closer to the body and less like the bubble you described. 

bottom line is both companies make a huge variety of different packs and many of them will do what the OP wants... i think tho that: bells and whistles and nifty features that no-one needs but you might like having and may want in a great pack, osprey might be a better fit; simpler design with maybe a heavier fabric - but for sure less zippers and seams that can fail, DK might be more for you.. both are serviceable.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

bseracka said:


> You're better off with 2 bags, anything big enough for bc will be to big to carry daily for school.


I'm starting to realize this more and more. I might just go for a smaller pack with a laptop sleeve any form of board carry/insulated hydro pack for now and worry about a backcountry pack in another year when I'm in more of a position to actually ride in the backcountry.



ShredLife said:


> this is a hell of a blanket statement that i have some issue with...
> 
> in my experience Osprey packs have more bells and whistles, zippers and straps and buckles etc. - which in turn often makes them a little bit heavier than they need to be and also creates more spots for seams to blow, zips to fail, buckles to break....
> 
> ...


Thanks for putting it in perspective.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have an old Dakine heli pack from pre 2000. Super bomber not much in the way of support but it is a small pack. I owned several other Dakine packs from 01-05 and rarely got more than a season out of them because seams and such were blowing apart. Had to take a few back. Haven't really had that problem with Osprey. But yeah zippers blow, buckles break. I still stand by that they carry better. At least previous to this season they did. 

Again, it really matters if the pack does what you need.

Also, stay away from BCA packs. I used them for a few years. The last 2-3 seasons they have shown a complete lack of quality control in their production. I used a stash pack for maybe three days and had straps and seams blowing their stitching. That was two seasons ago. A friend bought last seasons pack and the same thing happened. Just freaking headaches with those packs. They also don't offer a ton of back support. I didn't mind that factor but for some it is a real issue. Layout wise, great for bc use. Production wise, not so much. Hoping that K2 irons that shit out.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2013)

*Pro II?*

Any backpack will horizontally carry, just slip the board between the sholder straps and backpack's back panel and let the board rest on straps. I cut open some extra webbing and layered on the straps to prevent damage, but the webbing on the bag is often strong enough on its own. 

I really dislike the mesh Osprey's use on the back panel for "venting" if wet, it holds water and make the geometry of the backpack hard to load. Plus it gets the pack away from your back, making it hard to carry heavier loads. You want the weight on your back, not away. 

I went with a Dakine Pro II and use it for any activity that needs a little more storage even in the summer, plus the back panel unzips for access... I use that way more than I ever thought I would. The Heli Pro was just going to be too small for what I wanted. Dakines have a lifetime warranty and if you buy from select vendors they also offer lifetime (though diminishing) on the gear they sell.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

I bought a cold-weather Camelback years ago that has extra straps & buckles that allows me to carry my snowboard to it vertically....


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Had a cat that ate my bag. My bag of mushrooms. That cat was never the same.


----------

